# Just had to share this picture with you all



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

My friend took this of Bruce at a show at the weekend , he looks all grown up


----------



## Tommytinkroom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great alert shot,he sure is a beauty.


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hes stunning


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

Gorgeous


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so glad you shared,
what an absolute beauty and its a fantastic picture.
michellel x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

He's a stunner


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

what a beautiful picture


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Beautiful Border Collie & great picture x


----------

